# Petition for Sony to unlock the EV Autobracketing for the A55 | SLT-A55VL | Alpha 55



## Klepper

I know it's sort of odd and or silly, but I'm going to start a online petition and send it to Sony about unlocking the Autobracketing exposure value for the A55. I've read other posts about it, it's totally unanimous that it's ridiculous.

Petition Sony, Unlock the A55 EV Bracketing

I've been a decade long Canon man, loved the power CHDK gave even the little $100 cameras, but when I discovered HDR Canon's Autobracketing, even on their nicer camera took 3-4 seconds. My friend's Sony HX1 did it in about 1/2 a second. So I bought the HX100V and loved it, loved it so much I decided to go Sony SLR and sell all my cameras, knowing that SLR gave you all the power, I looked forward to bracketing in 10 shots or 5 shots @ +-2 or .3m whatever I wanted.

You know where this is going. When I got the camera, I am limited to 3 shots @ 0.3 and 0.7? AYFKM? I was so blown away, dumbfounded. A little $100 Canon with CHDK has more power, yeah it's slower, but with a tripod, who cares.

So my online petition is:

Sony, in your next Firmware for
A55 | SLT-A55VL | Alpha 55
UNLOCK the highly limited Exposure Value Bracketing from the unusable 3 pictures from +-0.3 or 0.7 to fully controllable;
Exposure value Anything between +- 0 and 2.0 or more
Number of Shots: 3 and 10 or more.

Petition Sony, Unlock the A55 EV Bracketing

Please give it a sign up (use your junk email account) and spread the word.


----------



## Nikon_Josh

Oh Big shock there... Sony trying to lock down features and playing nasty tricks with consumers.. sounds like business as usual for the disgusting company that is SONY.


----------



## gsgary

Why can't you do it manually, i'm going to sign for them to keep it locked


----------



## cgipson1

Sony does not have a reputation for listening to their customers, especially if it will cut into their bottom line (they don't care about their customers.. only the DOLLAR! This has been demonstrated over and over again!). The A55 It is considered a Consumer entry level camera, after all.. and most entry levels do lack features!

I believe that features like what you want is why they brought out the A77... if they did this on the A55, it would be one less reason for people to buy the A77 and up! I don't think you have a chance! But wish you luck!


----------



## argieramos

Nikon_Josh said:
			
		

> Oh Big shock there... Sony trying to lock down features and playing nasty tricks with consumers.. sounds like business as usual for the disgusting company that is SONY.



Lock down features? When it comes to that, Sony has more features than same price Nikon and Canon cameras. 
You never change. haters gonna hate lol


----------



## cgipson1

argieramos said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Big shock there... Sony trying to lock down features and playing nasty tricks with consumers.. sounds like business as usual for the disgusting company that is SONY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock down features? When it comes to that, Sony has more features than same price Nikon and Canon cameras.
> You never change. haters gonna hate lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I heard a lot of Sony owners act like this................


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

2WheelPhoto said:


> I heard a lot of Sony owners act like this................



That is a Nikon owner that just realized their camera has a Sony image sensor


----------



## cgipson1

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a lot of Sony owners act like this................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a Nikon owner that just realized their camera has a Sony image sensor
Click to expand...


Funny how Sony can't make the very processors they produce perform very well! How is your Sony's HIGH ISO performance? (Oh wait, you don't have HIGH ISO performance! LOL!)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a lot of Sony owners act like this................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a Nikon owner that just realized their camera has a Sony image sensor
Click to expand...


Oh yeah I knew that. Know this - Sony  can't put a sensor that good in the *"Sony" brand* cameras


----------



## Nikon_Josh

cgipson1 said:


> Fox_Racing_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a lot of Sony owners act like this................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a Nikon owner that just realized their camera has a Sony image sensor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how Sony can't make the very processors they produce perform very well! How is your Sony's HIGH ISO performance? (Oh wait, you don't have HIGH ISO performance! LOL!)
Click to expand...


CHARLIE WINS! 1-0! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikon_Josh

argieramos said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Big shock there... Sony trying to lock down features and playing nasty tricks with consumers.. sounds like business as usual for the disgusting company that is SONY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock down features? When it comes to that, Sony has more features than same price Nikon and Canon cameras.
> You never change. haters gonna hate lol
Click to expand...


Sadly Argie my old mate, the features you speak of are gimmicks to me.  Nikon and Canon put in everything that is necessary to help the photographer produce amazing images, Nikon make cameras designed to be usable.

Sony are fairly ethical with their cameras because they damn well have to be, mainly because they are fighting with Nikon and Canon for marketshare. So 'cameras' are the ONLY market that Sony offers more features in. 

Let's give you the lowdown on Sony in other markets...

Overpriced TV's that are no match for Panasonic offerings.
Overpriced laptops that are not even well built, I had a Sony laptop which had to be sent into repair on 3 separate occasions.
Overpriced stereo systems, had one and the CD reader stopped working.

Don't get me started on how Sony tries to LOCK their customers in, they are as bad as Apple when it comes to bad business ethics in this respect. Only difference is that Apple make decent products, although overpriced and Sony simply make over priced products that sell from BRAND name alone.

Nice try though Argie!


----------



## o hey tyler

argieramos said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Big shock there... Sony trying to lock down features and playing nasty tricks with consumers.. sounds like business as usual for the disgusting company that is SONY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock down features? When it comes to that, Sony has more features than same price Nikon and Canon cameras.
> You never change. haters gonna hate lol
Click to expand...


----------



## KmH

FWIW.

Sony buys most of the photolithography steppers they use to make image sensors and other IC's from Nikon, the world's second largest manufacturer of steppers. Stepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Photolithography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nikon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sony's SLT technology isn't new technology. It was first used by Canon back in 1965 - Pellicle mirror - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

This thread is full of Sony win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do like the toy cameras though.


----------



## cgipson1

2WheelPhoto said:


> This thread is full of Sony win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the toy cameras though.



Yes.. they are perfect match for Holga's... aren't they!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

cgipson1 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is full of Sony win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the toy cameras though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. they are perfect match for Holga's... aren't they!
Click to expand...


----------



## argieramos

Nikon_Josh said:
			
		

> Sadly Argie my old mate, the features you speak of are gimmicks to me.  Nikon and Canon put in everything that is necessary to help the photographer produce amazing images, Nikon make cameras designed to be usable.
> 
> Sony are fairly ethical with their cameras because they damn well have to be, mainly because they are fighting with Nikon and Canon for marketshare. So 'cameras' are the ONLY market that Sony offers more features in.
> 
> Let's give you the lowdown on Sony in other markets...
> 
> Overpriced TV's that are no match for Panasonic offerings.
> Overpriced laptops that are not even well built, I had a Sony laptop which had to be sent into repair on 3 separate occasions.
> Overpriced stereo systems, had one and the CD reader stopped working.
> 
> Don't get me started on how Sony tries to LOCK their customers in, they are as bad as Apple when it comes to bad business ethics in this respect. Only difference is that Apple make decent products, although overpriced and Sony simply make over priced products that sell from BRAND name alone.
> 
> Nice try though Argie!



You can trash talk about other Sony products for all I care. My TV is samsung. My computer is iMac. I play Xbox 360. I choose good products regardless of brands. I like Canon printers It's just that Canon aps-c are not that good. From autofocus to image quality. That's all 

Oh Nikon make cameras designed to be useable? If the D300s is useable to your standard, ok sure


----------



## argieramos

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Funny how Sony can't make the very processors they produce perform very well! How is your Sony's HIGH ISO performance? (Oh wait, you don't have HIGH ISO performance! LOL!)



Funny how Nikon can't make their own sensors. They always get help from the outside. At least Canon can make their own sensors. lol


----------



## argieramos

That's it? Got nothing to say? lol

Wow, Canon and Nikon trolls joined forces... They still can't handle me.. Nyahahaha!!!!


----------



## SR_Saint

*hands over flame shield to Argie* good luck!


----------



## SR_Saint

argieramos said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how Sony can't make the very processors they produce perform very well! How is your Sony's HIGH ISO performance? (Oh wait, you don't have HIGH ISO performance! LOL!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how Nikon can't make a sensor on their own. They always get help from the outside. At least Canon can make their own. lol
Click to expand...

 
Same as: "Funny how Apple can't make iPhone processors on their own." 

They're still considered the best aren't  they?


----------



## argieramos

In *SONY* forum....
*Canon trolls:* [trash talk Sony, trash talk Sony, trash talk Sony] _Canon cameras are the best!_ [trash talk Sony, trash talk Sony, trash talk Sony]
*Me:* _No they're not.._ [show evidence]
*Canon trolls:* _Argie, you're ****_ [trash talk Argie 1000x]
*Me: *_Oh yea? _[trash talk back 10x]
*Canon trolls:* [cry...] ( called reinforcement.. Nikon trolls!..Nikon_Josh,  and Cgipson1)
*Canon and Nikon trolls:* [Joined forces] [trash talk, trash talk, trash talk]
*Me:* _lol lol lol lol lol lol lol Nyehehehehe...._


----------



## argieramos

SR_Saint said:
			
		

> Same as: "Funny how Apple can't make iPhone processors on their own."
> 
> They're still considered the best aren't  they?



Who created the processor of the iPhone? Do you see apple users bashing them? I see Nikon users bashing the company where they get their sensors from.... And I see Canon users bashing the company who created better cameras than Canon. lol


----------



## SR_Saint

argieramos said:


> SR_Saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as: "Funny how Apple can't make iPhone processors on their own."
> 
> They're still considered the best aren't  they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who created the processor of the iPhone? Do you see apple users bashing them? I see Nikon users bashing the company where they get their sensors from.... And I see Canon users bashing the company who created better cameras than Canon. lol
Click to expand...

 
Samsung. And yes apple fanboys do bash Samsung products like the galaxy and such. 

As for the last sentence, that's very subjective.


----------



## cgipson1

argieramos said:


> That's it? Got nothing to say? lol
> 
> Wow, Canon and Nikon trolls joined forces... They still can't handle me.. Nyahahaha!!!!



I would prescribe Thorazine for your problem!


----------



## Omofo

You guys need to grow up, enough of the bull**** pissing contests.  A moderator should toss a few of you temporary bans...


----------



## cgipson1

Omofo said:


> You guys need to grow up, enough of the bull**** pissing contests.  A moderator should toss a few of you temporary bans...



Ignore!


----------



## argieramos

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Ignore!



That's all you can do. Chicken! lol


----------



## o hey tyler

I found this photo of Argie guise:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

o hey tyler said:


> I found this photo of Argie guise:



Was this image captured with a toy sony?


----------



## belial

Omofo said:
			
		

> You guys need to grow up, enough of the bull**** pissing contests.  A moderator should toss a few of you temporary bans...



Argue deserves a permanent one. But everybody else is being constructive.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

He may be a disgruntled Sony employee


----------



## belial

argieramos said:
			
		

> In SONY forum....
> Canon trolls: [trash talk Sony, trash talk Sony, trash talk Sony] Canon cameras are the best! [trash talk Sony, trash talk Sony, trash talk Sony]
> Me: No they're not.. [show evidence]



Funny. I don't remember any canon shooter here claiming canon is the best. If anything some of us were only claiming Sony is the worst.


----------

